
Future of Seattle’s Cinerama and Living Computers Museum in Doubt - pinewurst
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/paul-allens-vulcan-inc-shuttering-divisions-impact-cinerama-cultural-institutions/
======
natas
I don't think the city council will do anything to save a museum as they don't
benefit from it, I hope Bezos (Seattle's REAL mayor) will... save us Jeff!

------
Slippery_John
Oh please no, LCM is the coolest museum in the world. Is there nothing we can
do to save it? I'd be willing to pay several years advance membership. I have
so many great memories of that place. For a long time I was an organizer for
the local mechanical keyboard meetup and they were the best venue for that by
far.

------
natas
LCM is awesome, the staff is great

------
pinewurst
Also the very cool Flying Heritage and Combat Armor Museum in Everett, WA.

~~~
poulsbohemian
Oh no! My son and I thoroughly enjoyed it when we toured last year - very nice
collection and well-displayed. If you are planning a visit to the Seattle area
and into military museums definitely put it on your list to see while you can.

------
galkk
Living computer is great

